# Switching to hardtail from tune o matic



## hobse (Jun 10, 2014)

i have a tune o matic bridge on my ltd mh417 and it is so hard to adjust the intonation. i really like the feel for the palm mutes but its not worth it. they on right next to the pickups so i cant even get in there without almost breaking a string or pickup. so i was thinking with all of the members knowledge out there why not ask. is there anyway i can fit my guitar with a hard tail bridge or are there any tune o matic bridges out there that have easier access point for the intonation screws


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 10, 2014)

i don't think you could use a hardtail without modifying several things: First off, a hardtail doesn't require a neck angle. The tune o matic does. Take that in consideration.

second: you'll have to plug the tune o matic holes and stop tailpiece if there is one, and then sand flush to install the hardtail bridge and respray the whole guitar.

I think making a whole new body based around the bridge you want and the neck you already want is something more elegant...


----------



## hobse (Jun 10, 2014)

i knew it would be too hard. any knowledge on better tune o matic bridges?


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok forget what i said: you have a neck thru or set neck guitar.

You're SOL. 

Sell the guitar and find one that suits you better.


----------



## hobse (Jun 10, 2014)

it would have been easy to sell it and get something else but i just recently ordered some bkp juggernauts for it so now ive narrowed down my options to reselling and finding a guitar that has soapbar fitting.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 10, 2014)

I mean, how often are you adjusting the intonation such that this is a problem?

1) Just slack the string a bit when making the adjustment then retune. That should help what I think you're describing as the problem

2) Often, the adjustment screw should be on the other side of the bridge (the side towards the tailpiece, rather than towards the pickups). I thought that's how it always was, but a Google image search shows that apparently it's common to have it like yours is. In any event, just flip the saddles around and then flip the bridge around so that the adjustment screws are towards the tailpiece, which also would give you more room.


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 11, 2014)

perhaps this...

SOLID BRASS Black locking Tuneomatic bridge, locking Saddles

but your guitar is a 7 string one, isn't it?


----------



## hobse (Jun 11, 2014)

eddiewarlock said:


> perhaps this...
> 
> SOLID BRASS Black locking Tuneomatic bridge, locking Saddles
> 
> but your guitar is a 7 string one, isn't it?



Dude that thing is perfect just need a 7 string one thanks for the lead


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jun 11, 2014)

hobse said:


> Dude that thing is perfect just need a 7 string one thanks for the lead



those seem to be easier to adjust as the intonation screw is placed higher and it's also an allen head screw. The shitty thing is that guitarfetish doesn't sell stuff for 7 string guitars...


----------



## lorguitarist (Jun 13, 2014)

Like someone said above, how often are you messing with the intonation? I have the same guitar and have just modified it with the following:

BKP Juggs
Sperzel Trim-loks
Black TOM

I took it to a good tech shop here in Chicago for set-up, fret level, and installing the new hardware and pickups. It totally slays. I have it set up in drop Ab.

A good set-up from a quality tech can make a huge difference.


----------



## hobse (Jun 14, 2014)

Which Tom bridge did you buy


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 15, 2014)

^Since it seems your problem is with getting to the intonation screws, there are probably no TOM bridges that'll help you with that. The screws are where they are and that's basically that.

I'll say this, though: If you can't get a regular little screwdriver in there without "almost breaking a string or pickup", then I'm surprised you have the fine motor skills to actually play. Furthermore, "not worth it" for a bridge that you think feels good? You put on your preferred strings, set intonation once and then it's easy street from then on. How is one _tiny_ bit of hassle not worth that?

Don't mean to be a douche, but it seems to me like you've got an irrational problem here.


----------



## hobse (Jun 15, 2014)

Haha well I'd just prefer an Alan over screwdriver and I wasn't sure of my options since I don't usually play tom bridges


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 15, 2014)

Fair enough... Well, I don't think I've ever seen a regular TOM with allen screws for adjustment. The closest are those roller bridges you see where the saddles are locked down with an allen screw and you'll have to unlock that and nudge it into place by hand before tightening it down again. Not quite the same, and I have never seen a seven string version of these.


----------

